# What type of hinged grates can fit in a 22", 18", and 14" Old Smokey Grill?



## jaybird1103 (Dec 25, 2013)

I had thought about getting an Old Smokey grill for Christmas and I showed my sister one at Lowe's.  She said it looked like it could be a good grill except for one problem. The Grill Grates that you put the food on (be it the 22" [which was available at Lowe's], the 18", or the 14", are not hinged, meaning that you have to lift the food and grill off before adding more charcoal and wood and risk getting ashes on the food. Plus, she said it was better to order one from the company where your needs can be met than to get one where you have to put the parts that you want on yourself (those being the thermometer, longer legs, and hinge to hold the grill lid).

My question is, are there any companies that make hinged grill grates that can fit into an Old Smokey Grill. The 22" Jumbo has a 21" grill, the 18" has a 17" one, and the 14" has a 13" one. The only ones I know of are the ones for the Weber Grills, but I was told the Weber grates would be too big for the Old Smokey by someone who posted on this site (and I think the only way would be to use an 18.5" grill on a 22" one but use longer bolts to hold it). I also saw some cast iron ones but they are also Weber sized.

If you know of any hinged grills or grills that can have an open wedge to put more charcoal in for an Old Smokey Grill, let me know.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello Jay.  Got ya covered on this.  See below.  Knocked these up while camping.  Always meant to make a nicer pair but these work so well I never change them.  Just 2 pieces of scrap wood and 1 coat hanger.  Hook them on the grill and lift it out, meat and all.  Hope this helps.  I would order one direct.  I did tell you before about the Maverick therm option for that grill/smoker.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.

Danny













P1000859.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ May 22, 2013






 Thought I would add these picts. also













P1000861.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 9, 2013


















P1000862.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 9, 2013






And the Chrismas turkey thighs.













P1000877.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 26, 2013


----------

